
Oracle – Oracle Board Appoints Larry Ellison Executive Chairman and CTO - djug
http://investor.oracle.com/financial-news/financial-news-details/2014/Oracle-Board-Appoints-Larry-Ellison-Executive-Chairman-and-CTO/default.aspx
======
linuxfault
He hasn't made an impact in the company for a while. Safra is running things
for the most part, with Marky Mark in the passenger seat building a monstrous
sales force.

